# Traffic Block warning on VPN connection



## zeroocool (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

On connecting VPN, i am getting this warning:

Enabling VPN connection will block all traffic that doesn't get sent to this peer.


After Yes, it stops all browsing. I want to access internet plus vpn connection.

any idea?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That's controlled on the network side. Some employers set up VPN this way. There's no way to change it unless the policy is changed by whoever is running the network.


----------



## zeroocool (Dec 24, 2011)

I yeah want to know the changes required in vpn policy.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There may not be a policy. 

What vpn client are you using and what are you connecting to?

Some vpn clients don't allow split tunneling
Split tunneling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zeroocool (Dec 24, 2011)

I am using Sonicwall Global vpn client....

I am getting 2 problems; it stucks on acquiring IP and Internet traffic stops at client side.

I have set Split Tunnels in Allow Connections and DHCP Lease & Manual Configuration in virtual adapter interface respectively.

Sonicwall DHCP Server is also enabled.

Default Key for Simple client provisioning is also checkd.

In Advance Settings, Windows Networking (Netbios) Broadcast is enabled with Multicast.

Management via this SA : HTTP & HTTPS enabled.

the is no default gateway setup

in client auth. i have chkd require auth. and set a local group in it.

I dont know wht its not allocating ip and stucks on acquiring ip plus internet stops at client side. The client where i am testing is also connected via vpn with another remote server. There is no problem in tht connection. But when i starts to connect with my server that old connection stops working. I also want to know that can i use 2 vpn connections simultaneously at client side.


----------

